# Welche Gaming Maus?



## omexlu26 (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

Ich suche eine gute Gaming maus KABELLOS um am LED TV zocken zu können. Ich spiele meist Shooter games und muss daher eine präzise Maus haben. Derzeit habe ich eine logitech m210 desktop maus und ich denk diese ist nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen.

Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen ich habe diese beide gefunden:
http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-G700-...&qid=1370888859&sr=8-1&keywords=logitech+g700
http://www.amazon.de/Mad-Catz-R-A-T...70888881&sr=8-4&keywords=gaming+maus+wireless

Wobei 100 EUR schon zu teuer wäre, lohnt sich das überhaupt soeine teure Maus?

Wieviel DPI sollte eine Maus besitzen um shooter spiele zu zocken.

Meine Tastatur K260 eignet sich auch nicht wirklich aber ich wollte erstmal eine maus besorgen.

Danke im voraus


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2013)

Die DPI spielen nur eine sehr geringe Rolle - mehr DPI heißt auch nicht automatisch, dass die Maus präziser/besser ist. Alle GamingMäuse haben mehr als genug DPI, im Gegenteil: wenn Du ne Maus mit zB bis zu 6000 DPI hast, werde Dir die 6000 sicher sogar viel zu viel sein: da bewegst Du die Maus nur ein ganz kleines bisschen, und schon drehst Du dich Spiel um 90 Grad um - damit ist es dann sauschwer, jemanden zu treffen, wenn Du das Fadenkreuz eigentlich nur "2m nach links" bewegen willst. 

Diese Mäuse haben aber auch alle die Möglichkeit, dass Du die DPI selber wählen kannst, bei den allermeisten Mäusen kannst Du auch 3 Werte speichern, die Du mit ner Zusatztaste dann im Spiel durchschalten kannst - zB als Sniper brauchst Du eher sehr WENIG dpi, damit Du eben nicht sofort mit dem Fadenkreuz weit danebenzielst, nur weil Du die Maus ein bisschen bewegst.


Wegen der Mäuse: die G700 sollte da absolut reichen, es ist auch schon lange nicht mehr so, dass wegen "Funk" die Mäuse merkbar langsamer sind - außer vlt Du bist echter Pro-Spieler. Ich selber spiel manchmal aus Spaß Shooter im Multiplayer auch am LC und habe eine kabellose 25€-Logitech-Notebookmaus - ich bin dann in den Games kaum schlechter als am PC mit kabelgebundener "Gamermaus", immer so in den Top3 meines Teams bei zB CoD BlackOPs 2 usw.


Ach ja: hast Du denn schonmal getestet, wie das Gaming am LED TV ist? Da haben viele nänlich nen InputLag, d.h du bewegst die Maus, und erst zB 0,2 Sekunden später sieht man das auch auf dem Display. Je nach TV merkt man nix, manche Modelle haben aber echt eine deutlicher Verzögerung.


----------



## omexlu26 (10. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die DPI spielen nur eine sehr geringe Rolle - mehr DPI heißt auch nicht automatisch, dass die Maus präziser/besser ist. Alle GamingMäuse haben mehr als genug DPI, im Gegenteil: wenn Du ne Maus mit zB bis zu 6000 DPI hast, werde Dir die 6000 sicher sogar viel zu viel sein: da bewegst Du die Maus nur ein ganz kleines bisschen, und schon drehst Du dich Spiel um 90 Grad um - damit ist es dann sauschwer, jemanden zu treffen, wenn Du das Fadenkreuz eigentlich nur "2m nach links" bewegen willst.
> 
> Diese Mäuse haben aber auch alle die Möglichkeit, dass Du die DPI selber wählen kannst, bei den allermeisten Mäusen kannst Du auch 3 Werte speichern, die Du mit ner Zusatztaste dann im Spiel durchschalten kannst - zB als Sniper brauchst Du eher sehr WENIG dpi, damit Du eben nicht sofort mit dem Fadenkreuz weit danebenzielst, nur weil Du die Maus ein bisschen bewegst.
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

Danke für deine Ausführliche Antwort, ja ich denk die G700 würde da schon reichen ich glaub dort kann man auch die DPI einstellen.

Wegen dem LED ist mir nicht aufgefallen aber 0.2 sek. ist ja ganz schnell, aber kann echt nix merken ich spiel nur am LED 

Ich habe jetzt eine Maus mit 1000 DPI (Logitech m210) denkt ihr alle andere Maus ist besser lol ? Mir kommt es so vor als wäre meine Maus sehr unpräzise.

Desweiteren was ist der optimale Wert DPI für Shooter ? (meistens sturm, nie sniper oder so nicht mein ding)

Danke im voraus


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2013)

omexlu26 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Danke für deine Ausführliche Antwort, ja ich denk die G700 würde da schon reichen ich glaub dort kann man auch die DPI einstellen.
> 
> Wegen dem LED ist mir nicht aufgefallen aber 0.2 sek. ist ja ganz schnell, aber kann echt nix merken ich spiel nur am LED


 naja, 0,2 Sekunden wären schon ne Menge - wenn Du beim Onlinegaming einen solchen Ping hättest (das wäre ein Ping von 200), hättest Du keine Chance. Die Frage ist, ob DEIN Fernseher denn eine Verzögerung hat. Viele kann man mit nem "Gaming" oder "Spielemodus" so einstellen, dass der Inputlag quasi weg ist - dafür fehlen dann Bildverbesserungs-Features, die aber an sich eh nur fürs normale fernsehen oder Filme eine Rolle spielen.





> Ich habe jetzt eine Maus mit 1000 DPI (Logitech m210) denkt ihr alle andere Maus ist besser lol ? Mir kommt es so vor als wäre meine Maus sehr unpräzise.
> 
> Desweiteren was ist der optimale Wert DPI für Shooter ? (meistens sturm, nie sniper oder so nicht mein ding)
> 
> Danke im voraus


 Naja, die m210 ist ne reine Officemaus, und 1000DPI ist halt auch schon SEHR wenig. Eine Maus sollte schon mind 2500 DPI haben, aber ansonsten musst Du es testen, welche DPI Dir gefallen. Mehr als 5000DPI muss eine Maus aber sicher nicht haben. Aber jeder bevorzugt am Ende ne andere Einstellung, selbst dann, wenn man die gleiche Spielweise hat. Und je nach Maus fühlen sich zB 3000 DPI bei der einen maus anders an als bei der anderen. Das muss man also selber mal ausprobieren.


----------



## omexlu26 (10. Juni 2013)

Hab echt keinen unterschied beim LED TV bemerkt, im spiel habe ich immer einen ping von 40-50.

Ja ich denk dann lohnt sich aufjedenfall die anschaffung einer anderen Maus.

Also denkt ihr dass eine Logitech G700 da schon optimal wäre?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Kreon (10. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und je nach Maus fühlen sich zB 3000 DPI bei der einen maus anders an als bei der anderen. Das muss man also selber mal ausprobieren.


 
Wie das? 3000 dpi sind 3000 dpi. Egal, welche Maus ich benutze, das Fadenkreuz wird um 3000 Pixel verschoben, wenn ich die Maus um einen inch verschiebe.

Aber einen festen DPI Wert gibt es nicht. Das ist stark von deinen Vorlieben abhänigen (low sense, mid sense, high sense).
Als low sense Spieler kommt man auch mit DPI <2000 aus.


Edit: hier gibt es noch etwas zur G700
Ansonsten heißt es einfach selbst probespielen und -halten. Das kann dir kein Test verraten, ob du mit der Form klar kommst. Qualitativ ist die G700 ne top Maus.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Wie das? 3000 dpi sind 3000 dpi. Egal, welche Maus ich benutze, das Fadenkreuz wird um 3000 Pixel verschoben, wenn ich die Maus um einen inch verschiebe.


 ja, aber jede Maus bewegt sich auch ein bisschen anders, also leichter oder schwerer (mechanisch gesehen), so dass Dir bei der einen Maus zB 3000DPI vlt zu empfindlich sind, bei der anderen aber nicht. Dass der Mauszeiger sich bei allen Mäusen gleichweit bewegen sollte, wenn Du die Maus um zB 2cm bewegst, ist klar.


----------



## omexlu26 (11. Juni 2013)

Danke euch.

Ich werde erstmal die g700 kaufen. Das keyboard werde ich erstmal behalten aber später auch auf ein wirless gaming keyboard umsteigen.

Kann jedoch nicht wirklich ein cooles gerÄt ohne kabel finden, habt ihr da vielleicht ratschläge ?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2013)

Ich glaub extra Gaming-Tastaturen gibt es gar keine wireless ^^  aber an sich ist das egal, denn wichtig ist, dass das Format und die Druckpunkte Dir gefallen, da ist keine speziell "Gaming"-Tastatur nötig. Brauchst Du denn spezielle Dinge wie zB Makro-Funktionen?


----------



## omexlu26 (11. Juni 2013)

Nee eigentlich nicht eine normale Wirless Tasatur sollte in dem fall reichen, wichtig wäre nur eine gute maus 

Aber trotzdem könnt ihr ein gute wirless tastatur empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2013)

Also, ich denke nicht, dass es mehr als so eine sein muss: http://www.amazon.de/Microsoft-Wireless-Keyboard-Tastatur-2-4GHz/dp/B0054PDMI8

da hast Du auch unten PLatz für die Hand - oder willst Du bewusst eine, die kompakter ist? Dann vlt diese: Logitech K360 Tastatur schnurlos schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 

oder ist dir das dann zu flach von den Tasten her? Ansonsten geh am besten mal in nen Saturn oder so, um zu fühlen, was Dir zusagt.


----------



## omexlu26 (11. Juni 2013)

Ja ich werde morgen mal in saturn und co fahren und mal schauen was +/- mir passen würde dann kann ich immer noch bei amazon bestellen, auch erstmal fühlen wie die g700 sich anfühlt 

Hab derzeit eine k250 im grunde sollte die reichen für den anfang wenn ich erstmal eine anständige maus habe 
Dann kann ich immernoch die erste von dir gepostete nehmen die sieht nice aus zum ablegen der hand.

Bei der g700 sind die vielen buttons sehr nützlich, denn controll zum laufen wird auf dauert echt anstrengt dann der sprint doch lieber auf eine maustase oder ist das nicht so pracktig?


----------



## omexlu26 (11. Juni 2013)

So habe mir nun die G700 auf Amazon.FR für 56 EUR bestellt, wird Freitag oder Samstag ankommen 
Ich werde dann berichten wie die funzt


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2013)

omexlu26 schrieb:


> Bei der g700 sind die vielen buttons sehr nützlich, denn controll zum laufen wird auf dauert echt anstrengt dann der sprint doch lieber auf eine maustase oder ist das nicht so pracktig?



Wie meinst Du das? also, ich hab alles mit laufen und springen auf der Tastatur. Auf der Maus hab ich nur Schiessen, Waffenwechsel, Granate und Nahkampf.


----------



## omexlu26 (11. Juni 2013)

Na ich dachte ich könnte den Sprint Button auf einen Daumenbutton legen so ist Shift nicht mehr nötig. ODer ergibt das wenig sinn?

Denn der kleine Finger tut schon weh nach paar stunden zocken mti der scheiss sprint taste


----------



## svd (11. Juni 2013)

Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen. 

Abtastrate, Tastenbelegung etc. stellst du sowieso auf deine persönlichen Bedürfnisse ein, so wie du es am angenehmsten findest.
Andere Leute können dir höchstens ihre Erfahrungen mitteilen oder Tipps geben, die aber nicht unbedingt hilfreich oder 1:1 umsetzbar sein werden.

Weil ich die Maus in der "falschen" Hand halte, habe ich zB keine Daumentasten, sondern Ringfingertasten.
Die Maus selber führe ich, quasi ohne Druck, mit Daumen, Ring- und kleinem Finger. Hätte ich Sprinten nun auf einer theoretischen Daumentaste und müsste diese oft gedrückt halten, müsste ich plötzlich auch auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite mehr Druck auf den Mauskörper ausüben. In Verbindung mit dem Bewegen der Maus zum Zielen könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass meine Hand dadurch schneller ermüdet, verkrampft, schnelle Richtungswechsel anstrengender werden oder die Zielgenauigkeit darunter leidet.
Auf den seitlichen Tasten habe ich persönlich deshalb lieber Funktionen, die eher selten oder nur kurz gedrückt werden müssen. Wie zB den Nahkampfangriff oder Nachladen...

Aber probier's einfach aus. Eine Tastenbelegung ist schnell geändert. Falls du aber mehr läufst als gehst, solltest du überlegen, falls möglich, die Sprintfunktion in den Spieleinstellungen auf Umschalten/Toggle zu setzen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2013)

omexlu26 schrieb:


> Na ich dachte ich könnte den Sprint Button auf einen Daumenbutton legen so ist Shift nicht mehr nötig. ODer ergibt das wenig sinn?
> 
> Denn der kleine Finger tut schon weh nach paar stunden zocken mti der scheiss sprint taste


 Also, du kannst das auf ne Daumentaste legen - aber dann tut Dir halt der Daumen später weh 

und ich meine, dass Du die Taste doch nur kurz antippen musst - oder hab ich das falsch im Kopf? Also, dass Du die nicht gedrückt halten musst ^^


----------



## omexlu26 (11. Juni 2013)

Da hast du recht muss man nicht gedrückt halten trotzdem hat man den kleinen finger nach stunden zocken weh. 

Sobald die hier ist werde ich alles testen und hier weiter berichten.

Danke für die Hilfe.

Wer BO2 oder BF3 zocken will kann mir gerne ne PN schreiben.


----------



## omexlu26 (15. Juni 2013)

Hi,

So meine G700 ist angekommen und so schon viel besser 

Ich habe mir auch eine neue tastatur gekauft eine "Microsoft 2000" mit handablage so sollte man noch besser tippen und zocken können 

Maus: 58 EUR
Tasatur: 30 EUR beide wirless

Thx für die Kaufberatungen


----------

